# Suche jemand der MICH wirbt



## PhilippPower (6. Januar 2014)

Suche jemand der MICH wirbt. Mein account wurde von blizzard gesperrt weis bis heute leider nicht warum.

Was ich suche:
Voller Server Alli oder Horde egal
Startgold
Reiten
Taschen
Gute onlinezeiten so das wir am tag schon 2-4 stunden spielen können gerne mehr ich habe urlaub bis 15.1
gerne würde ich 2-4 Chars hochspielen auf 85 und vllt. danach zusammen auch auf 90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein TS habe keine Lust zu labern will spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich biete:
hab wow erfahrung
Würde heal Pala oder heal Priest oder Mage spielen falls du tankst oder heals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für schnelle dungeon invites.
geistige reife
humor
SEHR HOHE onlinzeiten von mir aus 12 stunden am tag. wie gesagt habe urlaub und leider einen Bänderriss.

können sofort loslegen

bitte PM


----------



## seppl55555 (7. Januar 2014)

Hey Philipp,

erstmal kann ich dir gern ne Rolle zukommen lassen. Ich möchte jedoch weiterhin "alleine" spielen. Ich weiß nicht, wie wichtig dir das gemeinsame hochleveln ist. 
Wenn das für dich passt dann kanns los gehn. 

Server: Malygos (is recht voll)

Lg sepp


----------



## hoti82 (9. Januar 2014)

hab dir ne pm geschickt auch unsere wohnliche nähe is natürlich in meinen augen besser das ts dient nicht zum labern sonder sich abzusprechen was wir als nächstes machen und wird nebenbei betrieben. wärend dem lvln. weil ohne es ist es recht schwer den überblieg zu haben. schick mir deine email sorry das ich erst jetzt antworten kann hatte viel um die ohren^^


----------

